

The pathetic Indiegogo campaign to save Greece - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2015/06/the-pathetic-crowdfunding-effort-to.html

======
knightmair
Wow. Taking it way too seriously. It was started by a Brit, look at the perks,
etc. etc...

------
ghzghz2
Completely misses the point.

